# Good immigration Agencies?



## Paul the chippie (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorrys guys but I'm sure this question comes up a number of times on the forum but myself and my fiance are pretty soon going to be starting the whole process of trying to immigrate to Canada. 
Does anyone know of any good immigration agencies within Vancouver, BC or Calgary?

Thank you, Paul.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Is there any particular reason why you want to spend thousands of dollars on am immigration consultant?
What visa do you plan to apply for?


----------



## Paul the chippie (Jun 6, 2011)

Apparently the visa I should be applying for is the NOC 7215 – Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades permanent residents visa.
I am a fully qualified Carpenter in the UK.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Paul the chippie said:


> Apparently the visa I should be applying for is the NOC 7215 – Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades permanent residents visa.
> I am a fully qualified Carpenter in the UK.


Well you would qualify for a PR visa. You can quite easily make the application yourself. An Immigration Consultant would cost you thousands. As a successful PR applicant you would probably receive your visa in 6-9 months.


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

We saw an immigration lawyer one time. Explained our situation and he gave us good advice to go forward on our own with. It wasn't expensive and no need for some agencies to file everything either. Really, those agencies can be a bit of a rip off. An honest immigration lawyer can help you if you really feel you need it but, millions of people do this on their own, it's all spelled out pretty well on the website for immigration Canada. Also, be careful with those agencies. Some of them are truly unscrupulous.


----------



## Paul the chippie (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks very much for the advise guys I think going direct through the Canadian Immigration sounds best. 
I must admit I did contact a consultant in Canada not so long ago and they came back to me after doing there assessment saying I was 1 point short of what was needed for a successful application but this was after I mentioned we didn't quite have the money to start any kind of immigration process just yet!
It did knock the wind out of my sails abit as I'm a fully qualified Carpenter, no criminal record, full education etc etc and we were also told at one of those immigration exhibitions awhile back that I would have no problem getting into Canada.
Again thanks for the advise.

Paul.


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

We used a lawyer..... But we got here on a investors visa. Without him, it would have been a nightmare. Steer clear of the agencies. If you need help, get a good lawyer.


----------



## pocobear6 (Jul 20, 2011)

We are using an immigration lawyer. She is fantastic and actually, not very expensive at all. Cost us about $1500 for everything from Provincial Nomination Application right thru to where we are now, which is waiting for Passport Requests. Not all Immigration Consultants are crooks. Private message me if you can, and I will give you her details :0)


----------



## jemappelleKatherine (Nov 20, 2011)

I had a nightmare at the border once, and immediately hired a lawyer and had him handle everything from then forward.
He cost a fortune compared to most lawyers I have heard about. He was a professor of immigration law, though, and there were no problems with much of anything. There was one silly request for additional documents. I think it was only so the employee could justify their paycheck by requesting something on the file.
I did find out later the MP's office would have handled it for free (other than regular filing costs). I still think it was better to go with the lawyer, though.
You really want to be just as careful picking a lawyer as one of those agencies, though. There are loads of lawyers who say they will do it really cheap, and aren't exactly helpful in the process.
Best of luck whatever route you choose!


----------



## martin.bollen (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

sorry to hijack the post but seen as we're talking about visas I am a swimming pool service engineer in the UK and have worked most of my working life in a maintenance setting. I am not a qualified tradesman (i.e. plumber, electrician etc) but I am a certified pool technician with the ISPE (Institute of Swimming Pool Engineers).

My wife has over 15 years of experience in David Lloyd Health Clubs including stints in F&B, sales, membership and is also NVQ level 3 qualified in childcare.

Would any of these skills be enough to apply for a permanent visa?

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

martin.bollen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> sorry to hijack the post but seen as we're talking about visas I am a swimming pool service engineer in the UK and have worked most of my working life in a maintenance setting. I am not a qualified tradesman (i.e. plumber, electrician etc) but I am a certified pool technician with the ISPE (Institute of Swimming Pool Engineers).
> 
> ...


Sorry but no.


----------



## martin.bollen (Nov 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Sorry but no.


what skills, qualifications are needed for a permanent visa?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

martin.bollen said:


> what skills, qualifications are needed for a permanent visa?


There are 29 occupations/professions that qualify for immediate PR status (6-9 months from application to receipt). Other than that you would require pre-approved employment to allow you to apply for a Temporary Work Permit which is/could be converted into a PR visa after some time.


----------



## martin.bollen (Nov 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> There are 29 occupations/professions that qualify for immediate PR status (6-9 months from application to receipt). Other than that you would require pre-approved employment to allow you to apply for a Temporary Work Permit which is/could be converted into a PR visa after some time.


So does that basically mean I would have to find an employer willing to take me on and them basically sponsor me? How temporary is temporary because if i was successful in getting pre-approved employment I wouldn't be 100% comfortable in uprooting my family to move to Canada to then be told I can't stay after a year or two and have to move back to the UK and not be able to get back on the property ladder or into work.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

martin.bollen said:


> So does that basically mean I would have to find an employer willing to take me on and them basically sponsor me? How temporary is temporary because if i was successful in getting pre-approved employment I wouldn't be 100% comfortable in uprooting my family to move to Canada to then be told I can't stay after a year or two and have to move back to the UK and not be able to get back on the property ladder or into work.


There's no doubt that a TWP has some risk as it is contingent on being employed. Normally it's issued for two years and during that period if one loses the job or the company closes down there is a risk of losing one's permit to remain in Canada. I believe that it's a rare occurrence. What is it that attracts you to Canada? If you and your wife both have good jobs and your kids are well settled it's unlikely Canada will provide you with a better living standard. It's different but not necessarily better. Have you ever visited Canada?


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I run a Vancouver info site (see link at the end of my post). I recommend David Cohen & Canada Visa. They are not based in Vancouver as such, but he is one I know is honest & I trust which is why I endorse him on that site. There have been some shady characters posing as immigration lawyers in the the past. You can contact Danny at their firm [email protected]. Tell him Paul from vancouver.hm referred you, you may get better service.

Also check to see if you may be eligible for the PNP fastrack

I have a lot of immigration info on my site and I am an expat Brit myself.


----------



## martin.bollen (Nov 22, 2011)

I am looking at moving to Canada because I am concerned with the state of Europe and the fact that if one of five countries go under then the outlook is bleak!

I have friends that have just returned to the uk from 19 months living and working in Canada and they sing the highest of praises. They thought they had permanent visas but it turns out the lawyer made an error in their application so they returned before they were asked to leave and are in the process of getting a permanent visa.

I have looked at my wife and my earning potential and it ranges from around 60-75k a year between us. Would that be enough to sustain us in bc? Also, what is the ratio between temporary visas being upgraded to permanent or are there too many variables to even answer that.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

60-70K is manageable. It depends on where you move. Housing costs in Toronto, Calgary & Vancouver are very high. if your skills allow you a job in a smaller center you maybe much better off.

Your friends experience demonstrates why you have to be very careful in which immigration lawyer you pick if you use one. I have had reports of many problems with them via my website and I am very careful as to which ones I will pass on to people


----------



## aufait888 (Apr 25, 2011)

hi, matey!

this is my tuppence-ha'penny worth....

steer clear of agencies or consultants! they do nothing that you cant do yourself! these guys are for those mainly from 3rd world countries who maybe lack the language skills etc to put their cases forward.

in my case, i did it all myself thru the canadian embassy and cic.gc.ca.....applied and about 8mths later got invited to an interview in london uk, docs arrived a few mths later giving us a 6 mth slot in which to move to canada by...easy as 123...simple!

as for contacts in canada for your trade, i do know of a very good consultant(ok, ok...for jobs, you sometimes do need a helping hand in the form of an agency etc....!!), her name is Shadi Norman and she's based in BC...her speciality is manual labour trades, so she should be able to set u up with a job very easily.

i dont know what her number is there but google her name and it should come up with the details.

of course she charges, but if you can get a job out of it, then so what...!

drop me a PM if you have difficulty or if u need any more advice....by the way, im not a lawyer or a specialist BUT i can help anyone with queries or fears about getting there, as i ve been thru the hoops already!





Paul the chippie said:


> Sorrys guys but I'm sure this question comes up a number of times on the forum but myself and my fiance are pretty soon going to be starting the whole process of trying to immigrate to Canada.
> Does anyone know of any good immigration agencies within Vancouver, BC or Calgary?
> 
> Thank you, Paul.


----------



## aufait888 (Apr 25, 2011)

*hi*

hi paul...i just sent u a PM!!




QUOTE=telcoman;657844]60-70K is manageable. It depends on where you move. Housing costs in Toronto, Calgary & Vancouver are very high. if your skills allow you a job in a smaller center you maybe much better off.

Your friends experience demonstrates why you have to be very careful in which immigration lawyer you pick if you use one. I have had reports of many problems with them via my website and I am very careful as to which ones I will pass on to people[/QUOTE]


----------



## SnappyG (May 27, 2011)

Hi Martin,

I recommend you visit the Canadian Immigration ("CIC") website. Do a Search on "Come to Canada Wizard" and then "Self-Assessment Test". These will help you determine whether or not your skills will qualify you to live/work in Canada.

For the record, I did not use an Immigration Specialist or lawyer. I was able to find everything I needed on the CIC website - or by calling their help center at 1-888-242‑2100. I also visited the Canadian embassy to get clarification. They were always very helpful as well. Perhaps if I didn't speak English, I could see how the process would be a huge challenge. As it was, I experienced little problem.


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Paul the chippie said:


> Sorrys guys but I'm sure this question comes up a number of times on the forum but myself and my fiance are pretty soon going to be starting the whole process of trying to immigrate to Canada.
> Does anyone know of any good immigration agencies within Vancouver, BC or Calgary?
> 
> Thank you, Paul.


Save your money and do it yourself. We came over under a skilled worker visa. We were under the old system and waited for ages but no agency can get you here any quicker. We applied in 2007 and moved over to Ontario in 2010! Good luck with the process.


----------

